# Guns and Ammo



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

According to an unreliable source  anything with the words guns and ammo is a government red flag. Question is ... Does anybody give a flying rats ast?\
Gets a little rediculous some times.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I can't even begin to comment on that since I want to be able to sleep tonight. I've been a Life Member of NRA for years and was one of the founding members of the Second Amendment Task Force. I've been in the trenches a long, long time...


----------

